# An Albino Betta!



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

CanadaBettas has an Albino SD for sale, $250. Not my cuppa tea, but figured someone would like to see this 

Albino SD

"Search CanadaBetta on FB if link doesn't work" 

Interesting!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Its soooo pretty!! I saw it the other day, I'm not a big fan of canadabettas bettas most of the time, but that one caught my eye :-D
Too bad its so expensive LOL


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I personally loved my Carnage from there, he was an amazing pet quality Betta  I'd buy pet quality Bettas from there myself, I prefer to buy my breeders locally.

I wouldn't pay $40 for an albino lol It's just nice to see one.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

I've never actually ordered from him, but none of his bettas usually caught my eye =P Unfortunately theres no breeders near me anymore, BC Betta had some awesome bettas but she's stopped her program for now  Canadian Aqua Farm is where I got sheldon and odin from, I like his fishies 

Also, I don't think I'd buy an albino either, I'd be too scared to have it die on me lol


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Meh, a fish is a fish is a fish to me. I buy what I like, and I'm scared ANY will die on me lol Thankfully, almost 6 months now and only one loss and she was on deaths door when I brought her home. 

This was my Carnage 

Carnage


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Holy cow! He's BEAUTIFUL!! <3 His copper sheen is amazing with his red. I'm sorry he passed


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

im not much of a fan of canada betta but he does sell stuff i can get without going thru the internet ie IAL tea bags and pellets. i haven't seen his latest betta but not too many caught my eye money and colour wise.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Lol this thread seems to be full of Canadians! XD Cept for nutt007 who is from space. Haha. We need more betta breeders in Canada!!! Or more US breeders who can send to canada!! URG!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Why do all of their fish seem to have such thick bodies? Is it just me? My fish look so scrawny by comparison.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

His Bettas are huge bodied, Carnage was a baby and he made Venom look like a twig  

There is Crazy4Bettas in Nova Scotia


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

So are they just thick, or are they big like giants too? How does it effect their lifespan? I mean, I have seen some obese bettas, but these don't seem obese. They look like tanks!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm not sure, my boy was 3mth old and I only had him for a week before the big mishap happened here and I lost both Bettas. They are not Giants by any means (although he does sell them) but they are just stocky build. My Spidey is stocky too, he's from Thailand parents, as Carnage was too. Both made my pet store VT's look like chickens.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow, I'd take your Carnage over their albino any day.
Whilst I will take any betta I fall in love with, I'd like to fall in love with a copper halfmoon.  They are my absolute favourites!


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

I have some weird love affair with all things albino. I have no clue why, but somehow I think it's the most amazing thing known to earth. Therefore, THAT BETTA IS GORGEOUS!!! I seriously was all O.O looking at him. Lol. What I would give to be canadian right now!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i've seen that boy before.... but, to me, it looks more like a cellophane betta. that's just my eyes, though. like.... the lighting and angle of the camera make his eyes look red, but they look black when he turns. *shrugs* i love albinos, though. :V too bad they're too rare.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

If you watch the video they put up, you can get a better view of the pink pupil. kinda creepy but awesome


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

Even if he were cellophane, that's one of my favorite colorings on bettas, too. So either way, my statement stands. Lol. Maybe I'll go hardcore examine that vid and see if I can see that pink vs. black eye...


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

How angry would you be if you bought that "albino" betta and he marbled?:roll:


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

F U R I O U S. No jokes, yo. I mean, I would still keep him because I would have undoubtedly fallen in love with his little betta personality. But still. D:


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm sceptical. Look by his caudal you can see some dark pigment suggesting he's not albino.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks albino enough for me, without seeing a fish in person someone cannot make proper assumptions as to what it really is. I'm sure CanadaBettas has no reason to "Punk" their buyers


----------

